# Install Mac OSX into virtual machine



## mab1376 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there anyway to setup mac osx into a virtual machine? 

i.e. making a virtual machine using virtualbox?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 24, 2010)

ive done it with VMware


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 25, 2010)

you can try this http://www.taranfx.com/how-to-install-snow-leopard-vmware-workstation-windows


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, so for virtual box i do need to download and OSX86 distro.

Thanks.


----------

